# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  món ngon Bắc Kạn -ẩm thực Bắc Kạn

## thaithuy.92

Cũng giống như những tỉnh khác trên dải đất hình chữ S, người dân Bắc Kạn luôn rất tự hào về văn hóa ẩm thực của quê hương. Đến đây, du khách sẽ được thưởng thức những món ăn "không đụng hàng" 
*
Miến dong Na Rì
*Miến dong Na Rì là đặc sản nổi tiếng của Na Rì, Bắc Cạn. Sợi miến được làm từ bàn tay khéo léo của người dân nơi đây nên giữ nguyên màu sắc tự nhiên vốn có. Sợi miến có màu vàng hoặc trong đục, sợi dai và giòn để lâu cũng không bị nát, đây cũng là nét đặc trưng khiến nhiều người yêu thích món ăn dân dã này.Miến dong Na Rì được làm từ cây dong riềng, từ lâu là mặt hàng nông sản truyền thống của một số thôn thuộc xã Côn Minh- Na Rì- Bắc Cạn. Miến dong được làm thủ công từ những củ dong riềng trồng trên đèo Áng Tòong ở độ cao trên 1000 m ,với bàn tay khéo léo của những người dân tộc. Sợi miến có màu tự nhiên do không dùng hóa chất, sợi miến khi nấu có vị dai, giòn và thơm của dong riềng. Từ miến dong có thể chế biến nhiều món ngon và dễ ăn.*Rau sắng*Không giống như các loại rau khác chỉ cần trồng ngày một ngày hai là được hái lá, rau sắng từ khi trồng đến khi được hái lá lần đầu tiên phải sau ít nhất là 3-5 năm, và sau 10 năm mới được thu hoạch với số lượng lớn. Cây sắng cao hơn đầu người, cành lá sum sê. Cuối mùa đông cây ngót rụng hết lá già, mùa xuân, khoảng tháng tháng 2, cây bắt đầu ra những đọt lá non đầu tiên, và đến tháng 3 tháng 4 là mùa thu hoạch ngọn, lá và cả những chùm hoa.Theo kinh nghiệm của người dân, phải ăn canh rau sắng nấu suông, nêm một chút muối, chậm rãi nhai kỹ từng chiếc lá nhỏ, thưởng thức thật sâu, thật kỹ vị ngọt, vị bùi khó tả của nó thì mới cảm nhận được hương vị đặc biệt của cây rau sắng. Những cây rau sắng đực cho những chùm rồng rồng. Loại này có thể nấu canh và ngon hơn nữa là xào với thịt bò.Quả sắng hình bầu dục, to như quả nhót, khi chín có mầu vàng sẫm, ăn có vị ngọt đượm như mật ong. Hạt của quả sắng sau khi bóc vỏ đem ninh với xương rất thơm ngon, có vị ngọt, bùi. Điều đặc biệt nữa là rau có sẵn vị ngọt không cần tra mì chính trước khi ăn. Bạn hãy nhớ là nấu cả cọng.
*
Rau Bồ Khoai
*
Rau Bồ Khai - Hương vị đặc trưng của núi rừng Bắc Kạn: Ai đã một lần lên thăm mảnh đất vùng cao Bắc Kạn, nghỉ ngơi một đêm bên bếp lửa nhà sàn và thưởng thức sản vật của núi rừng Bắc Kạn hẳn sẽ không thể quên được hương vị đặc trưng của món rau đặc biệt này - món rau Bồ Khai.Rau Bồ Khai có một mùi vị rất riêng, không thể tìm được sự tương đồng ở bất cứ loại mùi vị nào khác. Mùi vị ấy là sự hòa quyện giữa hương đất rừng, cái thanh khiết của thứ nước mát trong từ nơi ngọn nguồn sông suối với cái khí trong lành, se sắt của tiết trời chớm xuân ở nơi miền núi này. Không thể diễn tả hết bằng lời, chỉ biết rằng, hương vị rau bồ khai luôn quấn quyện trong nỗi nhớ của người dân Bắc Kạn xa quê. Còn với những du khách một lần được thưởng thức loại rau này sẽ trở thành kỉ niệm không thể phai mờ.Rau Bồ Khai thường mọc trên những vùng núi đá cheo leo, ngọn rau giống như cây tầm gửi, thân bám vào những cây gỗ lớn để vươn lên đón lấy cái trong trẻo của ánh sáng và khí trời. Ngọn rau thoạt nhìn giống ngọn mướp hương nhưng mảnh mai hơn và có màu xanh non tơ như lá cành mới nhú. Khoảng mùa xuân, bồ khai bắt đầu trổ ngọn xanh tốt. Người dân trong vùng đã quen với mùa đi hái Bồ Khai. Vào dịp này, ở khắp các phiên chợ vùng cao nơi đây đều có bày bán rau Bồ Khai.Bồ Khai mang về chẳng phải chế biến cầu kì gì nhiều, chỉ cần nhặt sạch, phi tỏi thơm trên bếp rồi đổ rau vào xào to lửa là đã có một món rau hấp dẫn, xanh mướt, thơm giòn…Bồ Khai còn được dùng làm món phở xào, mì xào hay xào lẫn với thịt bò. Đó là những món ăn người dân Bắc Kạn vô cùng ưa thích.
*
Thịt treo gác bếp
*
Đúng như tên gọi, chế biến thịt để treo gác bếp rất đơn giản. Khi con lợn được phanh ra, người ta cắt thành từng miếng nhỏ, dọc theo sườn. Bỏ thịt lên nia xát muối , bóp rượu, bóp nước vắt từ một loại lá trong rừng, rồi cho vào chảo ủ ba đến bốn ngày, sau đó rửa nước đun sôi để nguội, phơi ráo nước rồi treo trên gác bếp. Quá trình hun khoi thịt đòi hỏi phải liên tục, công phu và cả sự khéo léo cộng với vốn kinh nghiệm tích lũy lâu năm. Chính vì thế vào dịp Tết nếu có dịp đến vùng núi cao nơi đây bạn sẽ được chứng kiến bếp cả làng đỏ lửa, khói bếp hòa với sương núi lơ lửng khắp mọi nẻo đường tạo lên một khung cảnh mờ ảo như cõi thần tiên.


Ngoài việc sấy lửa, để cho thịt thơm, ngon, đồng bào còn lấy bã mía và ngải cứu rừng hun thịt. Những khổ thịt treo trên gác bếp được ướp rượu, gia vị, “ăn khói” cứ khô dần. Khi lớp da, thịt nạc chuyển sang màu bồ hóng, lớp mỡ chuyển sang màu trong là có thể yên tâm để ăn dần trong cả năm mà không lo thịt bị mất chất. Đến ngày Tết hay khi nhà có việc chỉ cần nhắc thịt xuống, bỏ vào chảo nước đun sôi cùng một nắm gạo nhỏ, mang ra rửa sạch rồi chế biến thành những món ăn khác nhau. 
*
Bánh gio Bắc Kạn
*
Bánh gio đã có ở Bắc Kạn hàng trăm năm. Làm bánh gio cầu kì đòi hỏi người làm phải khéo tay, tinh mắt . Muốn làm bánh được ngon ta phải bắt đầu từ khâu chọn loại cây đốt thành gio trắng mịn đem hoà với nước vôi có nồng độ thích hợp, quan trọng nhất là khâu thử độ đậm nhạt của nước gio trước khi ngâm gạo .

Nếu nước gio đậm quá bánh sẽ chát không thể ăn được, còn nhạt quá sẽ làm bánh nhão. Gio để làm bánh cũng được chế biến từ chất liệu đặc biệt, được nghiền nhỏ rồi lọc từng giọt như pha cà phê phin. Để có đủ gio làm một mẻ bánh phải lọc mất 10 tiếng. Nước gio trong được đun nóng rồi đổ gạo xuống ngâm chừng 7 tiếng là có thể gói được bánh.Gạo để gói bánh phải là nếp rẫy vừa dẻo vừa thơm. Lá để gói bánh phải là lá chít bánh tẻ, chỉ có lá chít mới làm cho bánh có mầu vàng sáng và dễ bóc , khi ăn bánh có mùi thơm rất đặc trưng . Thứ nước mật để chấm bánh được làm bằng đường mía được trồng trên đất cát, canh lên bảo đảm sánh, thơm và có mầu vàng sậm .Bánh gio ngon là phải mịn, dẻo, dai và có vị đậm đặc trưng, mát, lành và để được rất lâu .Trưa hè oi bức bóc chiếc bánh gio chấm mật mới cảm nhận được hết hương vị của đặc sản này.
*
Chân giò hầm
*
Món thịt lợn từ lâu đã rất quen thuộc với mỗi gia đình bởi từ nó người ta có thể chế biến ra nhiều món ăn rất ngon và hợp khẩu vị .chân giò hầm cũng là một món đặc biệt được chế biến từ thịt lợn .Cách làm món ăn này cũng rất công phu . người chế biến phải lựa chọn nguyên liệu thật ngon, chân giò phải nặng khoảng 1,5kg trở lên, hơ lửa cho sạch lông và chân giò có màu vàng đều .Dùng dao sắc lạng rút bỏ bớt xương ống ,ướp gia vị, thêm chút hạt sen,nấm hương và lá mắc mật thái nhỏ .


Thời gian tẩm ướp khoảng 30 phút cho gia vị thấm đều . chân giò được đựng trong âu có nắp và hấp cách thuỷ trong thời gian khá lâu khoảng 5 tiếng đồng hồ . Khi ăn bày ra đĩa hoặc bát tô điểm thêm hoa ớt và vài cọng mùi sẽ rất hấp dẫn . Món chân giò hầm ăn rất ngon , khi thưởng thức bạn sẽ thấy có nhiều mùi vị thật đặc biệt mà chỉ ở món chân giò hầm Bắc kạn mới có , vị thơm mát của hạt sen, mùi thơm của lá mắc mật cùng gia vị, nấm hương, tất cả đều hoà quện trong miếng chân giò hầm thơm ngon . ở bắc kạn món chân giò hầm của huyện chợ Đồn là ngon hơn cả . chân giò hầm tuy được làm từ thịt lợn nhưng nó là món cỗ sang nên hay được dùng trong những bữa cỗ , cưới hỏi, họp mặt...
*
Tôm chua Ba Bể*Tôm chua là món ăn ngon, có mặt ở nhiều nơi và nhiều vùng chế biến nhưng tôm chua ở Khang Ninh- Ba Bể có một hương vị rất riêng biệt của vùng miền núi Việt bắc. Du khách đến Bắc Kạn mà không được thưởng thức tôm chua Ba Bể thì thật sự đáng tiếc . 


Con tôm mới bắt về còn đang nhảy tanh tách, nhặt hết rác, râu rửa sạch để cho ráo và xóc muối; đồ xôi chín (chọn loại nếp nương hạt tròn đều) dỡ ra giá để nguội sau đó trộn đều với men lá, thời gian để ngấm men tuỳ thuộc vào bí quyết mỗi gia đình; tỏi, ớt, riềng mỗi thứ một ít đập dập thái chỉ. sau đó trộn đều tôm, xôi và các loại gia vị trút vào vại đậy kín sau từ 7 đến 10 ngày ( theo thời tiết từng mùa) tôm bát đầu chua, đến ngày thứ 30 tôm bốc mùi thơm ngon lúc này theo khẩu vị mỗi người mà nêm thêm ơt, đường, bột ngọt. Sau một vòng du ngoạn Ba Bể du khách có thể tìm mua một vài hũ tôm chua mang về ăn dần hoặc biếu người thân của mình.Tôm chua thường được ăn chung với thịt chân giò hoặc ba chỉ luộc kỹ thái mỏng, một đĩa khế chua, nem thính tai lợn, chuối xanh, búp đinh lăng, lá mậy sâu (loại cây trên rừng)…*Bánh Coóc Mò:*Làm bánh là tập quán và sở thích của cư dân miền núi, dân tộc Bắc Kạn có rất nhiều loại bánh cả bánh cho ngày thường và bánh làm trong các dịp lễ tết như bánh nếp, bánh sừng bò, sủi dìn, bánh trứng kiến., bánh áp chao...


Coóc mò cũng là một loại bánh được bà con các dân tộc Bắc Kạn hay làm hơn cả. Mới nhìn qua nhiều người nhầm là bánh gio vì hình thức bánh coóc mò cũng giống như vậy . Bánh cũng được gói theo hình chóp nhưng lá gói bánh lại là lá chuối . Bánh coóc mò ăn có vị đậm và thơm bởi được làm từ gạo nếp nương và lạc nhân đỏ . Ăn không ngán vì dễ ăn và mùi vị hợp với nhiều người, bánh coóc mò rất hợp với những bữa điểm tâm buổi sáng. Bóc chiếc bánh xanh rền, ăn dẻo, thơm bạn mới thấy hết ý nghĩa của món bánh này. Nếu ghé Bắc Kạn bạn đừng quên thưởng thức món ăn giản dị mà hấp dẫn này.
*
**Khâu nhục
*
Là món ăn đặc biệt mang đậm tính dân tộc của nhân dân Bắc Kạn. Ai đã một lần được thưởng thức thì khó có thể quên bởi mùi vị của món ăn rất hấp dẫn , không chỉ thơm ngon,béo ngậy mà còn rất bùi





nguồn: khampha.vietnam.vn


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Bắc Kạn* - *tour du lich Bac Kan*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bắc Kạn click vào *du lịch Bắc Kạn* - *du lich Bac Kan*

----------


## dung89

Màu của bánh gio nhìn đẹp thế

----------

